# My take on the Button Willow weekend



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Well boys and girls, Button Willow was focking black, er great, I mean... On the way there, my instructor friend and I were testing whether there exists a speed limiter, and how well V1 works. Well, I am here to report that the speed limiter does NOT exist on E46 328 automatic with Sports package. And dem Bakersfield CHP Bubbas were definitely waiting for us CCA'ers. We encountered 4 traps on the way there, FOUR!!!:yikes: Also, V1 works best on the highways in All mode. My friend had his set to All and I had mine set to Full logic, and he picked up the 4th one while mine didn't beep. He called, I switched mode, and there he was. Needless to say, we got to the luxirious Motel6 in no time.:thumbup:

I was in the infamous green tent, where we made up the majority of the 10 cars that went off track. I can only imagine how irritated Carls was at our tent. :yikes: Luckily, Mr. DFL moi wasn't one of them.:thumbup: 

Since this was my third time at Button Willow, I was very comfortable with the track, and was carrying quite a bit more speed than the previous two times. Problem was, I was having a psychological issue. I got the timing of the turns right, but I kept thinking that I had to turn faster to make the turn due to speed, so I jerk the wheel and ended up turning too soon. That pesky smooth turning thing. 

I was definately roughing it all weekend, I really hit the burms on the first turn of the Bus Stop. And of course, that one time when I had the pucker moment doing 100 somthing into the esses then hitting the burms REALLY hard because I, as Carl would say, ran out of talent. Also, I think my other psychological issue was remembering that Dan spun at the Magic Moutain, which lend me to picked one gear higher so that when I put my foot to the floor coming down the moutain, I am less likely to spin out.

All in all, it was a fun weekend. I even won an Eibach hat. Oh and that little cocroach that I found in out motel room was icing on the cake.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *Well boys and girls, Button Willow was focking black, er great, I mean... *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> *
> All in all, it was a fun weekend. I even won an Eibach hat. Oh and that little cocroach that I found in out motel room was icing on the cake.
> 
> Andy
> 02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG *


Only one cocroach??? you musta been staying in the presidential suite

Sounds like you had fun! I'm trying to talk the wife into Watkins Glen this weekend as a "birthday" present


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *
> 
> Problem was, I was having a psychological issue.
> 
> ...


Dood, how many psychological issues do you have???? :lmao: :lmao:

Yeah, that dead cockroach was great! Good thing it was in your bed, not mine!


----------

